# New Leonard Cohen Album Coming Nov. 22nd



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://smarturl.it/ThanksForTheDan...P9RxWzaTcDXxhADX-pATpV6z26S-431vmtRKmVv9juZPU

!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

No Cohen fans around here?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm weary of posthumous albums in general.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I am not a fan of soft rock and much as I have tried to find more in Cohen's music (and, as far as I can tell, words) I can't. I don't get where his serious reputation comes from.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I am not a fan of soft rock and much as I have tried to find more in Cohen's music (and, as far as I can tell, words) I can't. I don't get where his serious reputation comes from.


He's a good songwriter, I think.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I'm weary of posthumous albums in general.


I am too, certainly!


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Leonard Cohen was a genius poet and a really good singer songwriter. I would have never considered him soft Rock. his first album Songs of and the follow up songs from a room are two of the great albums of the sixties. Like Art Rock I am not a fan of recently died albums but I will buy it anyway. Signed a hippie whisperer


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I am grateful for him but not in awe of him like I would be someone like Joni Mitchell, Gordon Lightfoot, Lennon/McCartney, or Simon/Garfunkel. That first album had some very unique moments but that was all that caught my ear as far as striking, except perhaps Hallelujah. I thought he had a good wit, and could put odd off thoughts into song, like First We Take Manhattan. Maybe one day I might explore his work further. I could see myself doing that if I have the time.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

The two singles so far released on Spotify are very good, so if the rest of the album is just as good it will be a worthy farewell from the old crooner-poet.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The album is out.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I heard some pieces on the radio, his son did a lot of work, seeing there where only bits and pieces on paper.
But this was it, the very last album.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Got very good reviews here.

There's a big Cohen exhibition here in Copenhagen, taking place at two locations until mid-April and in the main imported from Montreal:
http://en.glstrand.dk/exhibitions/current/leonard-cohen.aspx

so far I've seen one of them.

It's good, with some fine documetaries and live concert movies, has been criticized for being too much of an hommage though, but I'm OK with that, not being familiar with that many details about his work and poetry.

I stocked up with some further Cohen CDs on the occasion. "_Songs of Love and Hate_" is pretty impressive at times, for example.

Seems to have a rather senior audience these days though.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Are we allowed to actually disagree on this forum, or is this yet another  one of those forums.

................................

Cohen was a joke.

dismal monotone/sameness

He clowned a lot of peeps. For sure.


----------

